# Csst Banned



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Public Notice 
The Massachusetts Board of State Examiners of Plumbers and Gas Fitters have Temporary banned the use of All Types of CSST Gas Piping Material including the new Counter Strike CSST effective Friday November 28, 2008. All installers should contact their local inspector regarding any existing permits that were taken prior to Friday November 28, 2008. 




I heard there was an explosion because of grounding to csst. 

disscuss


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

muck said:


> Public Notice
> 
> 
> I heard there was an explosion because of grounding to csst.
> ...


Source?


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

mass.gov's web site 

Official Notice Regarding Previous Approval of CSST Gas Piping Systems


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

mass.gov quote



> Effective as of *December 1, 2008*
> The Board of State Examiner of Plumbers and Gas Fitters at its regularly scheduled meeting held on November 26, 2008, voted to temporarily rescind the approval of all *Corrugated Stainless Steel Gas Piping Systems* (CSST) in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts until such time as the Manufactures' recently amended bonding requirements are resolved by the appropriate Authorities Having Jurisdiction.
> Gas permits issued prior to the above effective date for the installation of CSST Gas Piping Systems are NOT affected by this decision


.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

muck said:


> mass.gov's web site
> 
> Official Notice Regarding Previous Approval of CSST Gas Piping Systems



Thanks for the link, going to read


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

They banned it here a few months ago thank God, I hated that stuff.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Ive only used it a couple times and it was only temp


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Would this include ss gas flex supplies or site built systems only?


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

I think whips are still ok'ed


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I wish there was more info on this latest development. I am a huge fan of CSST. It has it's places...meaning it's not ideal for ALL situations, but for my purposes it makes my life so much easier. Simply put, I can get more done and clients can usually save money. Living in earthquake country I think one day iron pipe will be banned. THe entire electrical bonding (not grounding) thing is such a joke. I only hope the rest of the country doesn't follow suite. Does anyone know what it is that Mass building wants to determin?


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

their no really saying much. I read a fax that was sent to supply houses and it doent tell you why.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The Unions didn't like it cause it was too fast and easy to install.
Come on this is Mass. we're talking about!:yes:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Redwood said:


> The Unions didn't like it cause it was too fast and easy to install.
> Come on this is Mass. we're talking about!:yes:


 you are right there


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Its ok to use again



Enacted *February 4, 2009* 

WHEREAS, Corrugated Stainless Steel Tubing (“CSST”) is subject to nearby (a.k.a. indirect) lightning strikes causing electrical arching which can rupture CSST products leading to property damage and potential injuries or death;
WHEREAS, without prior approval by the Board of State Examiners of Plumbers and Gas Fitters (“Board”), it appears manufacturer installation requirements have been changed to require adherence to additional bonding requirements which has now been addressed in NFPA 54, 2009 edition (not adopted in Massachusetts) and given that the Board has not previously approved a CSST product with special lightning protection installation provisions;
WHEREAS, certain CSST manufacturers have informed the Board that, when applicable, the additional bonding of CSST piping must be performed by licensed electricians because the new bonding requirements are an enhanced version of bonding required to protect buildings from ground faults, which fall within the purview of electricians and given that these manufacturers previously acknowledged that the additional bonding may not be authorized in Massachusetts, or in the alternative, if authorized, may not be enforceable in Massachusetts by any relevant authorities;
WHEREAS, based on the limited information before it that the additional bonding was required for public safety, the Board temporarily rescinded product approval for CSST piping on November 26, 2008 to allow for resolution of the enforcement/requirement of extra bonding by the relevant authorities having jurisdiction;
WHEREAS, on January 16, 2009, the Board of Fire Prevention Regulations issued an interpretation finding that additional bonding required by manufacturers would not violate the Massachusetts Electrical Code but made no statement on the enforceability of said requirements.
Now, therefore, the Board, after due consideration and in conjunction with meetings held with the manufacturers, immediately reinstates the previously approved CSST products in Massachusetts pursuant to these provisions; 

The Board typically requires products to meet national standards for assurances that they are safe for public use; however, the Board has been unable to identify any national standard for protection of CSST piping (or any piping in general) from indirect lightning strikes. Therefore, pending the adoption of such a standard, and, solely based on evidence provided by manufacturers, the Board accepts the following measures as mitigation for damages from indirect lightning strikes:
Direct Bonding of CSST piping – Manufacturers have provided evidence from a testing center, Lightning Technologies Inc. of Pittsfield, Massachusetts, that additional bonding of CSST products via a bonding jumper helps mitigate damages from indirect lightning strikes.
One other manufacturer, OmegaFlex, has also provided evidence from Lightning Technologies Inc. of Pittsfield, Massachusetts, that its product, also mitigates the damages from indirect lightning strikes due in part to a special jacket material.

Using a bonding jumper with CSST falls outside the scope of plumbing and gas fitting, therefore plumbers cannot be required or otherwise held responsible for adhering to manufacturer’s instructions regarding such bonding (be it direct or other types covered by the electrical code). It appears that licensed electricians, adhering to the regulations/codes adopted by the Board of Fire Prevention Regulations, have exclusive jurisdiction over the additional CSST bonding. Therefore, if the manufacturer’s instructions require use of a bonding jumper, then such work shall be done in accordance with applicable law, which includes the pulling of any required electrical permits.
Instructions from manufacturers often reference adherence to the “latest edition” of NFPA 54 which is ambiguous. As the 2009 edition requires a type of direct bonding, the Board, via this policy, places the burden on manufacturers to clarify whether such bonding will be required for that particular product.
The Board is adopting this policy based on manufacturer representations that their efforts at mitigating indirect lightning strikes are effective. Should the Board receive evidence to the contrary, or a new standard be adopted which the manufacturer’s do not adhere to, the Board reserves the right to reconsider this policy as well as past and future product approvals, to the extent allowed by law and in the best interests of public safety.
Like all other plumbing and gas products, manufacturers must seek Board approval prior to making any other changes to their installation instructions. New CSST products will be similarly reviewed to ensure that steps have been taken to mitigate the effects of indirect lightning strikes.
It shall be the duty of manufacturer’s to educate their Massachusetts installers of the above provisions as soon as possible.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Wasn't I yelling at someone a little while back about plumbers doing the bonding...yea...he was a rep or something...well, so he said. As I said before...I think its all BS, but than again I am no expert on lightning or the real world affects on csst. Glad it's back


----------

